# Machine Vice



## SteveF (16 Oct 2017)

I want....I think......a lowish profile vice 
I am sure I don't need to spend stupid money but I have a few questions
any particular brands to look for \ look away?
will a good 2nd hand one be ok?
do I need tilt \ swivel just seems something to go wrong?

Steve


----------



## chaoticbob (16 Oct 2017)

Steve, I don't think you're going to get any meaningful advice unless you say what sort of machine you want to fit the vice to and what you want to do with it.
Regards, Rob.


----------



## SteveF (16 Oct 2017)

chaoticbob":19r4m1ew said:


> Steve, I don't think you're going to get any meaningful advice unless you say what sort of machine you want to fit the vice to and what you want to do with it.
> Regards, Rob.


you can tell i am not into metalwork  
i want to bolt this to my x y table for drilling
my old drill press had a cheap xy vice...what a load of rubbish, but I liked the principle
it will also allow me to clamp a sacrificial board in it for my woodwork
I dont imagine I would need more than about 3" opening

Steve


----------



## novocaine (17 Oct 2017)

for a drill press, go to machine mart or such, you don't need a mill standard vice for holding a bit of metal down while you drill holes. 

I like record stuff still, but the quality of the new stuff isn't amazing. think I spent 30 quid on the last one and it gets a hammering.


----------



## DTR (22 Oct 2017)

Harold Hall's opinion on clamping might be worth a read. It's intended for the milling machine table, but an x-y table is the same principle:

http://www.homews.co.uk/page288.html


----------



## SteveF (22 Oct 2017)

I picked up an abwood swivel vice for a good price so now sorted
not sure the swivel is of use and without it I would save 2" height
I can just drop a 2x2 into vice with a flat board attached for wood stuff

Steve


----------

